# ازاى ارجع لربنا؟



## +Sameh+ (20 يونيو 2010)

- عايز يارب ارجع اليك .....بقلمى-  



كلنا عايزين نرجع لربنا لكن العالم بيمنعنا من تحقيق ذلك .ابونا يقولى صلى-صوم-اعترف-اتناول

واصحابى يقولولى غير كدا خالص .....فى الحالتين محتار لو سمعت كلام ابونا اصحابى هيقولوا عليا انى غلبان وموش هعرف اخد حقى منهم 

ولو سمعت كلام اصحابى هتكون نهايتى موش كويسه (المعاشرات الرديئه تفسد الاخلاق الجيده) ....اعمل ايه؟!

مافيش حل غير انك تصلى .فى ناس بتقول لو عايز تتخلص من خطايا العالم اقرا الانجيل وناس تقول اقرا كتب دينيه ومن المعروف انو الكتب الدينيه بتنظف العقل من الافكار والشهوات

والاجابه :اوك افرا الانجيل واقرا كتب دينيه لكن لازم تصلى مار اسحق بيقول "من يظن ان هناك طريق اخر للتوبه غير الصلاه فهو مخدوع من الشياطين"

لكن اتأكدوا ان الى بيقول نفسى ارجع لربنا محبه ربنا موجوده جوه قلبه لكن العالم مضيعها والعالم خلاه يترك نشاطه وممارساته للصلاه واكيد ربنا هيمد يده ويرجعه ليه

ولازم التوبه تمر بثلاث مراحل :-  


-القرار(تاخد قرار انك لازم تتوب)


 -التنفيذ(تبدأ تنفذ القرار)                       _الاصرار(تصر على تنفيذ القرار(التوبه)).

          فعود نفسك ان" كل ما تمتد اليه يدك ينجح"

 

ولازم الصلاه تكون بحراره لان ابن الدموع لا يهلك وتأكد ان ربنا موش هينساك



معظمنا بيحصل معاه مشاكل كتير وخلافات كتيره مع الناس وكلمه ليه يارب ؟بنسمعها كتير

فلازم تعرف ان ربنا لم يدخلك فى تجربه او مشكله بيكون قصده منها انو يرجعك ليه. ممكن واحد/ه يقولى طيب ايوب البار كان ماشى فى طريق ربنا ليه ربنا سمح للشيطان يحاربه 

الاجابه :لا ابونا ايوب البار كان واقع فى خطيه بس معظمنا موش واخدين بالنا منها والخطيه انو كان بيقدم زبيحه لولاده لانه كان خايف عليهم ليكونوا وقعوا فى خطيه معينه 

لكن ما كانش يقدم زبيحه لنفسه فكان شايف نفسه انو طاهر بلا خطيه ومعرف انو "ليس عبد بلا خطيه ولا سيد بلا غفران" والكلام ده سمعته من ابونا داود لمعى

علشان كدا ربنا سمح للشيطان بمحاربه ابونا ايوب فمن ضايقش لو وقعنا فى مشكله او تجربه 

الانبا بولا يقول "من يهرب من الضيقه يهرب من الله" فمتهربش من الضيق واجهها

البابا شنوده بيقول"لاتجعل الضيقه تؤثر عليك من انتا كالصخره والضيقه كالزجاجه"

                                                             وعلشان اخلص من التجارب لازم اصلى فالصلاه هى الصله بينك وبين ربنا



                           اتمنى يكون الموضوع عجبكم واستفدوا​ ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*



ولازم الصلاه  تكون بحراره لان ابن الدموع لا يهلك وتأكد ان ربنا موش هينساك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه*
*غير ان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
*كلامك كله فعلا حقيقة*
*باحييك علي الموضوع*
*واحلي تقييم*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

الاول والاخر بدون الصلاة

لا نستطيع شيئاً

الصلاة بحرارة هو التكلم مع الرب 

وهذه النعمة معطاة لنا علنا نعرف 

استغلالها

جزيل الشكر اخي

الرب يبارك فيك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2010)

*روووووووووووووووعة الموضوع يا مينا 

الرجوع لربنا عاوز جهاد 
عاوز قلب بيحب ربنا بجد وميرضاش يحزن قلب حبيبة 

الرجوع عاوز توبة صادقة ومحبة قوية لله واصرار علي الثبات في طريق اللة 


احلا تقيم للموضوع الجيد 

الرب يباركك مينا​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه*
> *غير ان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
> *كلامك كله فعلا حقيقة*
> *باحييك علي الموضوع*
> *واحلي تقييم*​


نورتى روكا بمرورك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الاول والاخر بدون الصلاة
> 
> لا نستطيع شيئاً
> 
> ...


شكرا كليمو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع قيم يا *هيرو مينا*

كلنا نمر بضيقات لا نخرج منها الا من خلال فسحة الصلاة ورحابة محبة الرب المستجيب لصلواتنا دوما.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *روووووووووووووووعة الموضوع يا مينا
> 
> الرجوع لربنا عاوز جهاد
> عاوز قلب بيحب ربنا بجد وميرضاش يحزن قلب حبيبة
> ...


نورتى ياراجعه بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يونيو 2010)

أمة قال:


> موضوع قيم يا *هيرو مينا*





أمة قال:


> كلنا نمر بضيقات لا نخرج منها الا من خلال فسحة الصلاة ورحابة محبة الرب المستجيب لصلواتنا دوما.
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


شكرا امه لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 يونيو 2010)

ولازم الصلاه تكون بحراره لان ابن الدموع لا يهلك وتأكد ان ربنا موش هينساك

حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ولازم الصلاه تكون بحراره لان ابن الدموع لا يهلك وتأكد ان ربنا موش هينساك
> 
> حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووى


نورتى بنت موسى الاسود بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يونيو 2010)

الجا اليه هو رايح اقابلك بالاحضان


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

